# Is using soy sauce or teriyaki good enough for "Curing" meat?



## dtsobel (Dec 17, 2012)

I have never used cure in making my jerky and always used either soy sauce or teriyaki.  I make the jerky 100% in my smoker.

I have never had an issue with food safety.  I have just started using my new MES which i can temp controll it.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 17, 2012)

You should be using nitrite if you're smoking at low temperature.
Soy sauce or teriyaki don't cure meat and protect against botulism toxin.


~Martin


----------



## sqwib (Dec 17, 2012)

No I would say it does not replace cure.

Most folks on here are going to tell you to use cure if drying the meat, even if they do not.

I too have just used a marinade minus the cure for many many years with no problem, however, most of the advice you get will be to play it safe and use cure for low temp drying of jerky.

And that would be my advice as well.


----------



## unionguynw (Dec 19, 2012)

I never used cure till I built my fridge smoker and started doing big batches recently. Cure #1 is cheap, readily available, gives me a bit more piece of mind when sharing my jerky,and as far as I can tell it improves the finished product.

Here's my first batch with cure:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131561/first-jerky-attempt-in-my-converted-fridge-smoker

Google "butcher supply" in your area to find the cure.


----------

